# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  5 razões para não usar sump

## JoaoHorta

Antes de dar o meu ponto de vista em relação a este assunto, deixo em nota de rodapé que tive aquário de agua doce durante muitos anos (é irrelevante por acaso) e estou a estudar a hipótese de monta um salgado em muito breve. Tudo o que vou dizer é a minha opinião pessoal, baseado no conhecimento adquirido através de revistas, sites, forums, livros etc sobre reefs (e agua salgada em geral, nomeadamente revistas de biologia marítima). É a minha opinião e não é um copy-past de um post de alguém ou ideia copiada de algum sitio. E como tal pode ter raciocínios errado ou conclusões erradas, admito. E por ultimo só adiantar que sou (praticamente) eng de informática (a minha área de formação é bem "distante" da biologia)

1) sump aumenta volume de agua: isso é bom ou mau? bem na minha opinião depende um pouco, um aquário de 200 com um sump de 100 tem o mesmo volume de um de 300L, por isso depende um pouco, se calhar, aumentar (na fase de concepção) o aquário é uma alternativa ao sump

2) sump esconde gear: isso é bom se tiveres o aquário no Hall de um museu ou numa sala de exposições ou até numa loja (em que a estética é cuidada). Para mim ter o aquecimento, o escumador, etc escondido não traz uma vantagem pratica.

3) sump aumenta ruido. (no commnets)

4) sump aumenta consumo de energia. Aqui só quero dizer que devemos fazer um esforço por poupar energia, isto é do censo comum, temos que poupar o planeta, o Ser Humano está a sobrecarrega-lo. Naturalmente que quem monta um reef não esta a pensar em poupar energia. Foi só uma reflexão sobre uma desvantagem (obvia?) do sump.

5) Maior dissipação de calor. A consequência é mais trabalho dos aquecimentos, como tal, mais energia consumida, e uma casa mais quente.


Estou preparado para ser "flamado", não hesitem em criticar, comentar, emendar as minhas linhas de raciocínio.

Nota: Sump tem benefícios a nível de controlo bacteriano, se bem que não percebo bem porquê e se é verdade. A verdade é que penso que a este nível não é problemático a sua ausência.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

Em primeiro lugar benvindo ao Fórum.
Para o teu primeiro post de facto são ousadas as tuas ideias! Gostei no entanto da forma como colocas o teu post... devo dizer logo à partida que não concordo... mas vamos a isso!




> 1) sump aumenta volume de agua: isso é bom ou mau? bem na minha opinião depende um pouco, um aquário de 200 com um sump de 100 tem o mesmo volume de um de 300L, por isso depende um pouco, se calhar, aumentar (na fase de concepção) o aquário é uma alternativa ao sump


É verdade mas se não conseguires ter um aquário com mais de 200 litros se com a sump conseguires chegar aos 300 é melhor com toda a certeza!




> 2) sump esconde gear: isso é bom se tiveres o aquário no Hall de um museu ou numa sala de exposições ou até numa loja (em que a estética é cuidada). Para mim ter o aquecimento, o escumador, etc escondido não traz uma vantagem pratica.


Aqui então não posso mesmo concordar! Considero o aquário uma peça de decoração em minha casa e como tal o factor estético é um dos mais importantes.




> 3) sump aumenta ruido. (no commnets)


A minha não! Aliás se tiveres um móvel a sump pode mesmo ajudar a reduzir o barulho - basta que coloques o escumador dentro dela e com isso reduzes o barulho (é apenas um exemplo).




> 4) sump aumenta consumo de energia. Aqui só quero dizer que devemos fazer um esforço por poupar energia, isto é do censo comum, temos que poupar o planeta, o Ser Humano está a sobrecarrega-lo. Naturalmente que quem monta um reef não esta a pensar em poupar energia. Foi só uma reflexão sobre uma desvantagem (obvia?) do sump.


Não concordo na totalidade. A sump ajuda a oxigenar a água e com isso podes poupar algumas bombas no interior do aqua. A única coisa que pode fazer aumentar é a bomba de retorno e essa se for bem comprada é desprezível. Tens bombas de elevado fluxo a gastarem menos de 50W...




> 5) Maior dissipação de calor. A consequência é mais trabalho dos aquecimentos, como tal, mais energia consumida, e uma casa mais quente.


Como nunca tiveste um aquário de água salgada é compreensível o teu comentário! A verdade é que todos têm problemas com o arrefecimento e não com o aquecimento.




> Sump tem benefícios a nível de controlo bacteriano, se bem que não percebo bem porquê e se é verdade. A verdade é que penso que a este nível não é problemático a sua ausência.


Aqui concordo contigo. Não vejo grande vantagem nesse capítulo, pelo menos num aquário de recife em que não é suposto haver filtração mecânica.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Vou dar a minha opinião:




> 1) sump aumenta volume de agua: isso é bom ou mau? bem na minha opinião depende um pouco, um aquário de 200 com um sump de 100 tem o mesmo volume de um de 300L, por isso depende um pouco, se calhar, aumentar (na fase de concepção) o aquário é uma alternativa ao sump
> .


 :yb668:  A ideia é aumentar! Se não fores adepto dos nanos o objectivo deveria ser (pelo teu exemplo) um aqua de 300 e a sump de 100. 
Quanto mais volume mais estável .. seja na sump ou no display principal.. ou nos dois!!!




> 2) sump esconde gear: isso é bom se tiveres o aquário no Hall de um museu ou numa sala de exposições ou até numa loja (em que a estética é cuidada). Para mim ter o aquecimento, o escumador, etc escondido não traz uma vantagem pratica.


 :yb668:  Ter o escumador e o resto do equipamento arrumado é sempre bom!!! Não se trata simplesmente de estética. Muitas das vezes esses equipamentos são verdadeiras "armadilhas" para a bicharada.




> 3) sump aumenta ruido. (no commnets)


 :yb668:  Discordo. Tendo o escumador numa sump, e sendo ele a maior causa de ruído, uma vez fechadas as portas do móvel onde a sump se encontra reduzes o ruído substancialmente. O barulho da água a cair só é relevante se a descida for mal feita.




> 4) sump aumenta consumo de energia.


 :Admirado:  Ai sim? .. não consigo perceber porquê....
Se é por causa do volume.. tanto faz ser na sump como no aquário.
Se é por causa da bomba de recirculação, esse caudal extra deverá ser "descontado" na totalidade de circulação necessária. Por isso é igual.




> 5) Maior dissipação de calor. A consequência é mais trabalho dos aquecimentos, como tal, mais energia consumida, e uma casa mais quente.


 :yb668:  Preocupa-te é com o Verão... Quando tiveres que arrefecer o aquário vais ver o jeito que dá essa dissipação extra....




> Estou preparado para ser "flamado", não hesitem em criticar, comentar, emendar as minhas linhas de raciocínio.


Não hesitei nem um minuto!!! :yb665:   :yb665:  



> E como tal pode ter raciocínios errado ou conclusões erradas, admito.


Pois.... :Coradoeolhos:  



> Tudo o que vou dizer é a minha opinião pessoal, baseado no conhecimento adquirido através de revistas, sites, forums, livros etc sobre reefs (e agua salgada em geral, nomeadamente revistas de biologia marítima).


O melhor é rever essa bibliografia .. ou então ler com mais atenção...



> ... e estou a estudar a hipótese de monta um salgado em muito breve.


Estuda lá isso bem...



> E por ultimo só adiantar que sou (praticamente) eng de informática


...mas antes estuda para as frequências que são mais importantes!!! :yb624:   :yb624:  


Abraços!!!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Enquanto estava a responder o Diogo respondeu também... 
..mas é sempre bom ver que há sintonia.. embora redundante!

----------


## JoaoHorta

Obrigado pelas vossas opiniões, já estava à espera do desacordo com o meu post polémico. Digamos que foi uma forma diferente de fazer perguntas, que obriga a argumentação mais objectivas.

Mais uma vez, obrigado.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Acrescentando alguma coisinha diria que o maior mérito da sump é a possibilidade de fazer decantação. Se hoje votasse a fazera minha sump faria 3 ou 4 caixas de decantação, antes da escumação e de toda a outra filtração química , todas elas com um ralo de fundo ligado ao esgoto com uma torneira. Bastava desligar as bombas e abrir a torneira 2x por semana e repor a àgua dessas camaras.
É a maneira mais prática de fazer filtração mecânica e de evitar a sedimentação , diminuindo a necessidade de fazer sifonagem do aquário.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Rui,
Tu e outros Gurus da aquariofilia de recife portuguesa deste forum(não vou citar nomes pois não quero me esquecer de ninguém), deveriam postar esses novos pontos de vista, aquiridos com a larga experiencia, num novo topico tipo " O aquario de recife ideal". Para que gente como eu, que pretende fazer um upgrade pudesse seguir as vossas dicas. Vou se me permitires,abrir um tópico novo e gostaria de contar com a vossa colaboração. Pode ser?
Abraço,
JC

----------


## Carlos Gião

Bom,sobre utilidade da sump...estamos esclarecidos!
Agora a ideia do Rui...caixas de decantação com torneiras no fundo... :SbOk:  
A minha sump após remodelação, são 6 caixas de decantação com uma torneira na ultima caixa, agora que cada uma devia ter...devia!Facilita... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Antes de dar o meu ponto de vista em relação a este assunto, deixo em nota de rodapé que tive aquário de agua doce durante muitos anos (é irrelevante por acaso) e estou a estudar a hipótese de monta um salgado em muito breve.


  :Olá:  João 
  Por que é que não experimentas montar um salgado sem sump,embora preparado para a ter,e talvez daqui a uns meses faças um topico intitulado"5 razões para ter sump".

----------


## JoaoHorta

> João 
>   Por que é que não experimentas montar um salgado sem sump,embora preparado para a ter,e talvez daqui a uns meses faças um topico intitulado"5 razões para ter sump".


Gostei da resposta, best so far, gostei tb da do Diogo e agradeço todas as dicas.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Joao,  :yb663:   Sua resposta me pareceu estranha. Penso que voce realmente acreditava nas tuas 5 razões, provavelmente de que estaria descobrindo a america. Os colegas aqui, acho que foram muito condescendentes com vc. Suas afirmações são totalmente infundadas. 
Minha conclusão é de que vc leu muito pouco ou não entendeu nada.
De qualquer maneira, acredito que voce deveria ter um pouco mais (muito mais) de conhecimento e experiencia antes de se aventurar a comentar o que na prática voce desconhece.  Se a nove anos eu soubesse o que sei hoje, teria feito um sump 2 vezes maior.

Mauricio

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Se hoje voltasse a fazer a minha sump faria 3 ou 4 caixas de decantação, antes da escumação e de toda a outra filtração química , todas elas com um ralo de fundo ligado ao esgoto com uma torneira. Bastava desligar as bombas e abrir a torneira 2x por semana e repor a àgua dessas camaras.


Ora aí está uma coisa que é extremamente útil, e que praticamente ninguém tem, concordo plenamente. :Palmas:  

E para  mim esse problema tem solução, uma das grandes vantagens das Sump´s em acrílico, toca a furar com um broca caneana e já está.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## JoaoHorta

> Joao,   Sua resposta me pareceu estranha. Penso que voce realmente acreditava nas tuas 5 razões, provavelmente de que estaria descobrindo a america. Os colegas aqui, acho que foram muito condescendentes com vc. Suas afirmações são totalmente infundadas. 
> Minha conclusão é de que vc leu muito pouco ou não entendeu nada.
> De qualquer maneira, acredito que voce deveria ter um pouco mais (muito mais) de conhecimento e experiencia antes de se aventurar a comentar o que na prática voce desconhece.  Se a nove anos eu soubesse o que sei hoje, teria feito um sump 2 vezes maior.
> 
> Mauricio


Mauricio,
como eu disse no meu post inicial, eu novato nisto, alias ainda nem isso, há como deve imaginar, muitas duvias na minha cabeça, basta se lembrar como foi consigo quando vc comecou.




> Obrigado pelas vossas opiniões, já estava à espera do desacordo com o meu post polémico. Digamos que foi uma forma diferente de fazer perguntas, que obriga a argumentação mais objectivas.
> 
> Mais uma vez, obrigado.


Este post polemico tinha como objectivo primeiro chamar a atenção para ter mais respostas (quanto mais opinioes para mim melhor) segundo claro exclarecer me em questoes relativas à sump (o que veio a acontecer).

Em relação ao que eu já li. Como vc deve imaginar há muitas conversas e "exclarecimentos" que me parecem confusos e muitas vezes mais direcionados para quem ja precebe do assunto do que para quem está a comecar e nem sequer conhece as expressoes tecnicas quando mais o que signicicam. Tenho visto muitos faqs, que tem ajudado nessa area, mas ha ainda questões que pressistem tal como "Nano" nao sei o que é mas imagino pelos contextos que li que seja um aquario piqueno (nano-tech ftw).

Mais uma vez digo que o post inicial nao tinha como objectivo convencer ninguem que a sump nao é necessaria, nem sequer estou convencido disso. Espero não ter ofendido ninguem, não era esse o objectivo.

Abraços e cumps.
João Horta

----------


## Helder Oliveira

Bom dia a todos.
em primeiro lugar parece-me que este post nao foi bem interpretado por alguns menbros,e que nao entenderam o conteudo do post partindo logo para as criticas em vez das explicaçoes.
segundo eu proprio tenho um aqua. de 200 L sem sump e nao é por isso que tenho mais ou menos problemas que os que têm sump acho eu que cada aquarofilista escolhe mediante as suas capacidades financeiras e de espaço o material mais ajustado para ter sucesso no seu hobby.
terceiro nao concordo  :yb668:  com a citaçao do forense a dizer para começar com o aquario preparado sem sump e depois mais tarde colocar.a meu ver as pessoas que aqui se encontram a colocar as suas duvidas é na vertente de serem esclarecidas para tentar ter sucesso nao com os espirito depresiativo.
acho que todos nos temos o começo como eu neste momento e nao me parece bem ler as respostas depresiativas nada construtivas que os forenses colocaram ,ora se este forum é para esclarecer e ajudar entao vamos fazelo mas com seriedade.
Espero eu com esta citaçao TAMBEM ser mal interpretado
obrigado :SbOk:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Helder,  :Olá:  não tenho procuração para defender, nem conheço pessoalmente os administradores e moderadores do forum, entretanto, nunca em nenhum momento, vi alguem postar uma simples, basica e singela pergunta sem ser prontamente atendido, da maneira mais atenciosa possivel. Todas as vezes que participei, tinha como principal objetivo aprender e em segundo lugar compartilhar o que já sei (que não é muito).
Para mim, o tópico já partiu como uma crítica, não como uma pergunta: Alguem pode me dar 5 razões para ter um sump? Ou ainda, nas minhas pesquisas acabei por identificar 5 razões para não ter um sump, agradeceria se os colegas me ajudassem a entender melhor o assunto. 
Não melhorou? :SbSourire:  
E Helder  :Pracima:  concordo com voce, não existe receita de sucesso, cada um pode e deve adaptar seu sonho, as necessidades e disponibilidades, mas que algumas ajudam mais que atrapalham isso é verdade.  :Coradoeolhos:  
Realmente penso que o João Horta, acreditava estar descobrindo a nova roda, questionando algo que ele nem ao menos conheçe. Falando nisso, já viu um aquario de perto? Tenho certeza que qualquer membro do forum de bom grado o receberia para uma visita e teria enorme prazer em explicar todas as facetas do funcionamento do aquario. Se passar pelo Brasil, já esta convidado a visitar minha casa.
Quanto as expressões, aqui mesmo temos o link para um Glossário, veja lá se sua dúvida pode ser esclarecida, se não for, mande um email para o administrador, ele vai te ajudar  :yb624:  
Continuo achando que o João, leu muito pouco ou não entendeu nada. E falando sobre opiniões, não é somente no aquarismo que temos opiniões diferentes e conflitantes, como um academico voce já deveria ter percebido isso.
De qualquer forma, e voltando ao que interessa. Coloque especificamente cada uma das tuas dúvidas com relação a qualquer assunto e eu garanto que todos (eu inclusive) farão o possível para esclarecer.

Mauricio

----------


## MiguelVPinto

Boas,

Eu até posso acreditar que existam 5 ou mais razões para não se ter sump mas as razões que ele escolheu é que não foram as melhores.

1º A primeira é que por exemplo só ter espaço de  1metro não podes fazer de 1.50m para aumentar a litragem.

2º Aqui depende... Sabes que as Marias tb mandam

3º Não é bem assim... com movel fechado nem ouves.

4º Aqui até tens razão mas será que quando não estas a ver a TV desligas a TV no comando ou desligas no botão??? Tens janelas com vidros duplos e estores xpto para poupar energia??? São problemas que todos nos temos que nos preocupar mas sinceramente não era por essa razão que deixaria de fazer sump.

5º O problema aqui é o inverso, excesso de calor.

Só consigo encontrar duas razões para não usar sump, talvez alguem acrescente mais razões

1º Fica mais caro e o dinheiro não estica logo não é por ai que deixas de montar um aquario.

2º Sabes que é perfeitamente possivel ter um aqua sem sump e optas por essa opção.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

É preciso ter calma......!Deixemos o acessório e recentremo-nos no essencial.
Visto de outra forma :
2 razões fundamentais para ter sump :
- O uso de um osmorregulador ( e consequentemente de um reactor de Kalk). Sem sump é extremamente dificil porque no aquário principal se tivermos uma corrente moderada a forte como é desejável, sobretudo num aquário de SPS , a agitação da água na superficie fará com que a bomba de reposição esteja sempre a ligar e desligar ,devido à oscilação do nível de água à superficie ( é claro que sepoderá criar uma caixa de vidro à volta para criar uma zona mais calma, mas é mais uma coisa a ocupar espaço e não é assim tão linear de o fazer ). Além disso a saída do reactor de kalk tem que estar acima da superficie da água do aquario, o que trás problemas para o esconder.
- O uso de um reactor de cálcio . Mais problemas para o esconder visto que a saída também deve estar acima do nível de água 

Depois é pensar em outros equipamentos e no espaço que ocupam....

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas a minha SUMP está no meu quarto e olha que eu para durmir tem de ser silêncio absoluto...  :JmdALEnvers:  

Tive uns problemas com a bomba do escumador bem como a queda da agua do aqua para a sump, mas depois de algum tempo perdido ficou 5 estrelas...  :Palmas:  


Abrs  :SbSalut:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Em relação à estética e falando de aquários grandes, sou de opinião que quando são colocados sobre móveis fechados, acabam parecendo uns monolitos pesadões.

Tenho um aquário de 840 litros (água doce) sobre um movel totalmente aberto em baixo e é a forma de fazer o aquário parecer "flutuar" na sala e pesar menos no que respeita à decoração. Com sump em baixo isso não é possível.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boas a minha SUMP está no meu quarto e olha que eu para durmir tem de ser silêncio absoluto...  
> 
> Tive uns problemas com a bomba do escumador bem como a queda da agua do aqua para a sump, mas depois de algum tempo perdido ficou 5 estrelas...  
> 
> 
> Abrs


Olá Filipe!

Hás-de me contar esse "segredo", se consegues realmente um "silêncio absoluto", o meu está no hall e apesar de ter durso e coluna "molhada" ouve-se perfeitamente o barulho da água e bombas (pelo menos a de retorno), com a porta aberta.
Penso que deves ter um sono pesado. :Whistle:  

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## João Castelo

Eu acho que a unica vantagem de não ter sump é de facto o ruido.

No meu caso tenho um deltec mce 600 em que regularmente lubrifico o eixo e garanto que não faz qualquer barulho, ou melhor, o barulho que produz é completamente insignificante.

De resto é só desvantagens. Além das já referenciadas pelo Rui Ferreira de Almeida que como é seu hábito fala acertadamente, aprofundo ainda mais. Lidar com equipamentos sem ter sump limita logo à partida o material a adquirir.Ficamos logo limitados pois existem menos modelos disponiveis. Por outro lado os niveis de segurança diminuem, por exemplo, eu sou adepto de ter dois termostatos ligados em simultaneo por uma questão de segurança pois  sei pelo que passei quando um se avariou à noite em pleno inverno. Sem sump não consigo ter dois termostatos ligados senão deixo de ter um aquario e passo a ter um estendal marinho.Quem faz tpa´s sem sump ( que é o meu caso ) em que a agua tem que sair por cima percebe a vantagem que será fazer tpa´s com a agua a sair por baixo.Também com sump se retiram com maior facilidade residuos.E muitas mais razoes existem mas para as identificar ficaria aqui o resto da noite e ainda vou ter que ir lavar a loiça do jantar.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas Miguel C, realmente é um silêncio absoluto!!!!
Acredita, a sump está colocada debaixo do aqua tendo duas portas e tem um revestimento de esferovite de 5cms...
Quando vieres a Lx vens cá a minha casa, serás muito bem vindo!

O que faz mesmo barulho é a minha calha...  :Whistle:   mas também pela noite está off...


Abrs  :SbSalut:

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boas Miguel C, realmente é um silêncio absoluto!!!!
> Acredita, a sump está colocada debaixo do aqua tendo duas portas e tem um revestimento de esferovite de 5cms...
> Quando vieres a Lx vens cá a minha casa, serás muito bem vindo!
> 
> O que faz mesmo barulho é a minha calha...   mas também pela noite está off...
> 
> 
> Abrs


Olá Filipe!

Nesse caso deve estar mesmo isolado, é que o meu móvel é aberto atrás e por isso o barulho é notório (é para arejar, trocas gasosas, etç..).
Contra factos não há argumentos. :SbOk2:  

Abraço,
Miguel

----------

